# Bracelet For Citizen Diver Help Please ?



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Hello all, I've taken the plunge away from Sieko's and bought a Citizen Eco-Drive diver.

E168-SO-16525 300 M.

It has arrived with a rubber divers strap fitted which is not my cup of tea.

Would anyone know if I will be able to get a stainless bracelet to fit it ?

Lugs are 20mm, but I don't want to be able to see any gaps.

Did this watch also come on a bracelet ?

Any help will be very welcome.

Thanks

Mick.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I wouldn't think it would be to difficult to get a bracelet I have a Citizen eco drive chrono on a bracelet and the lug width on that is 20mm so maybe one of those would fit or failing that maybe a Seiko one , there are plenty of them on bracelets , a bit different i know but i put my Casio diver on a Seiko jubilee bracelet had to dremel the width down to fit but they fitted the case profile perfectly

hope that helps

cheers

Andy


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for that Andy.

I do have an old Jubilee bracelet in my drawer.

I thought the radius of the ends may be too large, but I'll have a go if all else fails.

Regards - Mick.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't recognize the model or that kind of reference, I may be wrong but I think you are quoting something else than the model code... can you post a picture of the watch? Stock or yours?


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Kutusov, I'm at work at the moment, so unable to download photos from the internet.

But if you google.

Citizen eco drive E168 in images.

Its 3 lines down andthe 4th from the left.

The image has a K & B logo on it.

Hope this helps until later this evening when I get home.

Regards - Mick.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, the forum was down... I don't get the same results as you do with google. In my screen I get an Orca according to your coordinates. I guess it varies due to search histories, screen size and resolution.

Anyway, I'm assuming it's one of these?


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, you guessed it - the site was down this morning.

Yes that's the one in your photograph.

I've found some old 'ends' in my drawer and an old Jubilee bracelet so I'll try that for now.

Unless you know where I can find an original Citizen one at a sensible price.

I looked for a Citizen 'Gold Coloured Dress' Bracelet a few years ago and was shocked by the price, 149 Euro's !

In Argos today, I saw the actual watch for Â£60.

To be honest, I'm finding this one a bit on the small size,compared to my 6309, so I might let it go soon ?

Many Thanks, awaiting your reply in anticipation !

Mick.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't think there's a bracelet for that particular watch. And the lug shapes will make it pretty tough to come up with some proper endlinks that fit...

I guess your best bet is something with straight endlinks...



















...or a shark mesh bracelet...


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Lovely strap,,

Thank you.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If you're prepared to go away from a Citizen bracelet, Roy has a very nice quality 20mm Oyster item with scewed links and solid, curved end pieces here for Â£29.....


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

I've just looked,its very nice,and I prefer solid links.

If I draw a total blank I may go there.

Thanks for the help.

mick.


----------

